

Udemy's Marketing Department are letting them down - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/udemy-fail/

======
barking
"I got back to Udemy and said I would check out the guide in detail, I pointed
out the spelling mistake and mentioned that it makes me wary that their may be
typos in the code."

Their, their, tsk, tsk!

